# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Есть ли 1С 7.7 имеено 64битная платформа?

## DrDrDrosos

Здравствуйте коллеги! Подскажите, имеется ли  в природе 1С 7.7 имеено в 64 битном виде? 
Т.к. я не смог в итоге заставить 32 битную версию даже на 64 биной тачке  кушать более 4Гб оперативной памяти за раз )

----------


## asoft65

Насколько я помню, 64-х версии 1С 7.7 никогда не выпускалось.

----------


## avm3110

> Здравствуйте коллеги! Подскажите, имеется ли  в природе 1С 7.7 имеено в 64 битном виде? 
> Т.к. я не смог в итоге заставить 32 битную версию даже на 64 битой тачке  кушать более 4Гб оперативной памяти за раз )


Это фантастика:cool:

Адресуемая "за раз" память у 32-х битных приложений это 2**32 = 4 гб, из которых половина уходить "под "служебные нужды". И пофик сколько памяти (реальной или виртуальной) стоит на тачке.
1с 7.7 - 32х битное приложение и никогда не переписывалось по 64 бита (в отличии от 1С 8.х).

----------


## Online_Z

64-битной 1С 7.7 никогда не было, нет и не будет

----------


## econtprofsrl

64 бита на 1с 7,7 никогда не встречал

----------


## xbosss

Есть такой 4gb patch, позволяет 1С77 есть более полутора гигабайт, если в этом проблема.

----------


## xbosss

Типовая больше 1.5 Гб не ест)

----------

